# Can't get in



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Sorry it came to this I don't know what else to do. I'm hoping some kind of mod/admin will see this? I have been trying to get into the culling forum for weeks I really would like access to that information as I am thinking of culling for my current/future litters. I hae tried emailing one of the mods (cannot recall who) but more than a week has passed with no answer. Please can someone help?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've added you.


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Thanks a bunch, again sorry.


----------

